# أهداف جمعية مهندسى الفلزات بمصرsmee



## محمد سعيد هجرس (7 يناير 2010)

*[font=&quot]أهداف جمعية مهندسى الفلزات بمصرsmee[/font]*
1.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]العمل ربط سوق العمل الخارجي بالبحث العلمي بالجامعات .[/font]
2.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]العمل على رفع المهارات الشخصية للطلاب بالكليه.[/font]
3.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]توعيه المجتمع الصناعى بأهمية تخصص علوم المواد فى تطوير الصناعه.[/font]


----------

